# 5 Month Old Puppy Adoption, Pros and Cons



## DeltaAlpha

Hi,
We’re looking at adopting a 5 month old puppy. The Puppy has been raise with mom and 3 other of its litter mates. The puppy has all shots except rabies and has received several worm treatments. The puppy is already crate trained.

The breeder states the pups have a great temperament. The pedigree also shows consistent herding titles. 

I’m going to the breeder’s home tomorrow to visit with the puppies. 

5 months old seems like a good option as some of the foundations have already been set for a successful addition to our family. However, I’m concerned that I may have lost out on bonding opportunities and general personal development with the pup by not being present since week 8.

* Is there anything in general I should be observing with the puppies once I go to the breeders?

* Generally, what’s the pros and cons of adopting a 5 month vs 2 month old puppy? 

Thanks for your time,
Jay


----------



## Rerun

You won't have lost out on any bonding, dogs of all ages bond to people. Regarding the foundation being set - this is true if they've worked with the puppy as an individual but if the puppy has been living with mom and littermates all this time and not going out alone for socialization and training, you will be a few steps behind. 

Carefully observe the pup with and without littermates and mom. Ensure that the puppy isn't fearful. Should be confident and bold, otherwise you will have your work cut out for you in helping the pup gain confidence.


----------



## Emoore

I'd like to know why the breeder still has them at 5 months? 

You'll also want to know what kind of socialization the breeder has done, since 2-5 months is prime socialization time.


----------



## PaddyD

All good advice above! Take note how happy puppy is to meet you.
Play with it/them and observe their play drive and general positive attitude.
5 month old puppy might be slightly shy but should overcome it when you 
prove to be friendly.
Bonding should not be a problem. Once you have the puppy home it may take a
week or 2 but just be patient and friendly.

Pros? house/crate trained 
Cons? Might take slightly longer for the pup to bond
It might regress with some training until it knows the new routine


----------



## Denali Girl

I actually did the same thing! I got our girl and she was 4 months old. We had the choise to pick a pup but I opted for her, there was her and her sister left from the last breeding. I picked her cause she appeared to be calmer and more relaxed. I am sure if you got the pup from week 10 or 12 she would be well set into your household but a 5 month old will settle in as well just give it time. As for socialization, just start taking her around with you, go for walks, meet other people and dogs, get her or him used to the car or truck. IMO, a well bred Shepherd with a solid temp. will adjust just fine. I also liked the fact that housebreaking ( going to the bathroom outside) was fast and if needed she could stay in the crate a longer time if needed. Also, people say that a pup isn't the same when an adult, I don't know if that is true but that what I hear. This is just my oppinion, I have had other dogs in the past but this is my first GSD so I am sure a seasoned owner can give you better info. Good luck.


----------



## PaddyD

One more pro: the puppy may be more dog/socialized having stayed so long with other dogs.


----------



## BluePaws

I know it's a different breed, but my aussie was 4 months old when I brought him home. I'd do it again in a heartbeat. Didn't have any problems bonding, house training, training in general ... I actually had a choice of an 8-week old pup or this 4 month old pup and this one stole my heart. I WANTED one of the blue merle 8 week'ers ... but I could already see this guy's personality developing and what he was maturing in to. 

We could go right in to obedience classes since he'd had all of his shots, he could 'hold it' longer so house breaking was a breeze, he'd been well socialized around people and dogs, he was more 'mature' so didnt get in to QUITE so much puppy mischief, it was a great experience.


----------



## LaRen616

I do not think that there will be a bonding issue for you. At 5 months old they should be potty trained, they should have more focus so they should be easier to train.

My cousin just adopted an almost 7 month old male Rottweiler puppy on sunday and they are already bonded. She is head over heels for him and he adores her. He has a great temperment, gets along with my 2 adult male dogs and my 3 female cats, he loves people, he doesn't bite and he is smart and willing to learn.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

5 months old is a great age! You'll still have plenty of 'puppy' but the crate training and housebreaking will be WAY further along! 

If you found a great breeder who's been raising/training/socializing all her pups up until they find their forever home, you'll be getting an amazing puppy for sure!!!

Can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## Stosh

I wouldn't hesitate at all to get a pup that age. In fact I was looking for that age group when I just gave up and got the cute little fuzz balls.


----------



## Deuce

My boy was 4 months old when I brought him home (a month ago) and he's awesome. I think it's easier than getting one at 8 weeks!


----------



## armauro

I totally agree with that- got my pup at 4 months and he was almost totally house trained within a week-he is 5 months now and I am sending him away for 2 weeks of training- My older male I got at a year old and yes the first few days were a little difficult bc he wanted home but it all worked out.


----------

